# Low-Tech Small Tank



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey! I'm not completely new to keeping tanks but it's been a while. Anyway i got back into it last week the specs are as follows;

_14gallon / 56L _
_2HO x 24watts _
_HOB - boyu filter_
_75W Jagar heater_

*Substrate* - river sand mixed in with some coarser river pebbles

*Plants* - Some type of Crypt, Largish Anubias on driftwood and floating java moss 

*Occupants* - 4 Red Cherry Shrimp

There is some amazing looking Low- Tech tanks, hopefully my end result. My aim is to create a natural, healthy looking aquarium that requires very little maintenance.


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

This is my old tank from 5 years ago.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

Lovely tanks!

Are you also running CO2 on your tank? I'm pretty sure you'll need it, running 2x T5HO bulbs over your tank.


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Laural, i'm not going to use c02 dispite the high lighting but i'll cover a large portion of my tank with surface floating plants to help prevent strong algae growth. Also i'll only be using anubias exclusively due to there easy going requirements. 

I enjoyed reading your tank journals, your tanks are sexy!


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

just an update, planted some vallisneria nana and erecta.


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi an update, I've added a piece of drift wood front left corner. My CRS have spawned and are carrying eggs again. A new addition to my tank has been a peppermint bristlenose and apple snails (cleaning crew). After dosing a small amount of excel each week it has really helped my anubias grow and look vibrant.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

looks like its filling in nicely


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks very nice.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Good growth, and I like the new pieces of DW you added.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Is vallisneria nana a different plant from vallisneria?


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

peppermint bristlenose


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Anubias is filling in very nicely on that driftwood and very fast compared to mine.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mr-K said:


> i'm not going to use c02 dispite the high lighting but i'll cover a large portion of my tank with surface floating plants to help prevent strong algae growth.


Other options are to hang the light 6in from the tank. You could put a screen over the tank or over the light.


----------



## EMc/ (Nov 8, 2007)

Love that ancistrus!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I have another friend in Oz who had a peppermint BN pleco... why are they more common there but I've NEVER seen one here?


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

It's taken some time over here for Peppermint BN to establish a large breeding population and only after several years are they are now readily available at cheap prices. The relative ease in which they breed and ofcoarse their aesthetics make them very popular with many aquarist/private breeders. Sourced privately a 3-4cm Pep may cost around $7, LFS vary from $25 and up.


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Other options are to hang the light 6in from the tank. You could put a screen over the tank or over the light.


Thx for your suggestion mate roud: but i enjoy floating plants with long ranging roots. So far i've managed to avoid any major algae issues by using excel and having low bioload. Somedays depending on what time i'm awake the light stays on for 14hours.


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

Update,

* Walled my java moss up
* upgraded my filter to an aquaclear 50 and replaced media with matrix










When i get the chance going to source some katapang leaves and place them at the front of my tank. Give it that natural feel.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow is that still the same tank? It looks alot taller (portrait) now, as opposed to the landscape look back then.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I really like your tank


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

Update,

Moss wall has grown in and i've added some larger river pebbles. 
Thx for looking


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

This is absolutely ridiculous. How long did this take you, start to finish? And is that moss on top attached to your anubias? Also, can we see a whole-tank picture?


----------



## Mr-K (Jul 9, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous. How long did this take you, start to finish? And is that moss on top attached to your anubias? Also, can we see a whole-tank picture?


Moss wall has taken just over 3 months and that is stringy moss just floating ontop of the anubias. There is also a large portion of freefloating subwarrertang opposite the stringy moss. That is a full tank shot?


----------



## RobertPlant (Mar 9, 2011)

*co2*

Is the tank still without co2? Looks awesome btw


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Any new pictures of this tank?


----------



## Palmed (May 7, 2010)

Update!


----------

